# Godparent request question



## jjraby (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife and I know someone at our church who and hinted at asking my wife and I to be their young 2 year old daughters Godparents. Now, we have never met the mom, but during VBS we got to know him and his daughter who is adorable. We don't really know how we feel about this so what are some polite things to say maybe if they directly ask us to be?


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jul 21, 2010)

jjraby said:


> My wife and I know someone at our church who and hinted at asking my wife and I to be their young 2 year old daughters Godparents. Now, we have never met the mom, but during VBS we got to know him and his daughter who is adorable. We don't really know how we feel about this so what are some polite things to say maybe if they directly ask us to be?



Ask them what they see your role will be. My wife and I did not and we are expected to be very involved in our God-daughter's life. It has not strained anything but we are constantly "guilted" about not spending enough time with her. So I would just make sure you understand what it is they see your role should be as God-parents.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are some responses I might consider: 
"We hardly know you." 
"What do you mean by God-parents?"
"Will you co-sign a loan on a new car I want?"


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 21, 2010)

Do ask what they mean by "god-parents." I've always thought that a god parent was someone who would take your child in case you should die before they are grown. However, I've realized in recent years that other people have a different conception.


----------



## Berean (Jul 21, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Do ask what they mean by "god-parents." I've always thought that a god parent was someone who would take your child in case you should die before they are grown. However, I've realized in recent years that other people have a different conception.


 
In the RC realm this is exactly what it meant, that you would basically adopt and raise the child if the parents were to die.


----------

